# My "OCD" Handbag Collection (revised)



## bonny_montana

Due to having a problem with my photo bucket photo's (mixed them all up and lost all my links) NAT kindly closed my other thread, so I could start again. Thank you Nat 

So, coming up soon.., my OCD collection of my handbags, Which I have been collecting for many many years, I love bags and yes, I am a bit obssessed (I Think).

Thank you and enjoy...


----------



## bonny_montana

Firstly, my Louis Vuitton Collection, My Pride and Joy.

Hard cases: Suitcases, Hat box and Vanity Case


----------



## bonny_montana

LV YELLOW ALMA


----------



## bonny_montana

MUSETTE SALSA LARGE


----------



## bonny_montana

Malesherbes in Yellow and Black in Epi leather


----------



## bonny_montana

Group pic of some of them, more to come.

Bags











Travel bags


----------



## bonny_montana

Alma MM Amarante






next to the Alma Voyage MM


----------



## lizziejean3

Beautiful collection!


----------



## bonny_montana

To be continued...


----------



## bonny_montana

lizziejean3 said:


> Beautiful collection!


 
Thank you


----------



## bonny_montana




----------



## neobaglover

oh WOW!  I don't think I have ever seen that much mono in one place!  Amazing!  The trunks... wow!  still trying to pick my jaw off the floor:worthy:


----------



## FreshLilies

I seriously think I might die. You have the ultimate collection!!!! 
Your travel pieces are completely TDF!!!
Is the Keepall next to your Voyage MM a 50 or a 45?


----------



## nygrl

Wow!!!  LOVE your suitcases!  They remind me of something you might find in your grandmother's attic but they're filled with all kinds of treasures and vintage finds!  I've always wanted one of those


----------



## bonny_montana

neobaglover said:


> oh WOW! I don't think I have ever seen that much mono in one place! Amazing! The trunks... wow! still trying to pick my jaw off the floor:worthy:


 
Thank you,


----------



## bonny_montana

FreshLilies said:


> I seriously think I might die. You have the ultimate collection!!!!
> Your travel pieces are completely TDF!!!
> Is the Keepall next to your Voyage MM a 50 or a 45?


 
Thank you, and the keepall is a 45


----------



## bonny_montana

nygrl said:


> Wow!!! LOVE your suitcases! They remind me of something you might find in your grandmother's attic but they're filled with all kinds of treasures and vintage finds! I've always wanted one of those


 

Thank you nygirl, I found the hard cases on Ebay and there are a few there from time to time.


----------



## bonny_montana

LV HUDSON






LV ELLIPSE





HUDSON, ELLIPSE AND PAPILLON LARGE AND SMALL


----------



## asianjade

Gorgeous ENORMOUS beautiful collection of mono!  Love it


----------



## Lulugurl2006

holy moly what a lovely collection!


----------



## momoftwins

what an amazing collection. I love the trunks you have. You have so many travel pieces. Do you utilize them? I so, you've probably had amazing journeys.


----------



## bonny_montana

LV ALMA 
NEW STYE MM AND OLDER PM





ALMA PM, MM, AND ALMA VOYAGE MM AND GM


----------



## bonny_montana

momoftwins said:


> what an amazing collection. I love the trunks you have. You have so many travel pieces. Do you utilize them? I so, you've probably had amazing journeys.


 
Thank you momoftwins, Unfortunately I don't travel much cos of my little dog , but I do use them with every opportunity I do get.


----------



## bonny_montana

NEVERFULL MM (This is now my GO TO bag, which I use alot.)






inside


----------



## bonny_montana

asianjade said:


> Gorgeous ENORMOUS beautiful collection of mono! Love it


 
Many thanks for dropping by


----------



## bonny_montana

Lulugurl2006 said:


> holy moly what a lovely collection!


 
Thank you Lulugurl!


----------



## bonny_montana

ALMA EPI  IN BLACK





EPI IN RED






GROUP PIC


----------



## bonny_montana

EOLE 50 ROLLING LUGGAGE
(FAV. PEICE)


----------



## bonny_montana




----------



## bonny_montana




----------



## Love4MK

WOOOOOW.  Your collection is unreal!


----------



## bonny_montana

Love4MK said:


> WOOOOOW. Your collection is unreal!


 
Lol, Thank you for stopping by, there is soooo much more to come,
I did mention "OCD"


----------



## lizziejean3

:coolpics:I'm loving your collection!


----------



## asl_bebes

Love it, so many amazing pieces ... especially love love those trunks!  Can't wait to see more pics of your beautiful collection!


----------



## bonny_montana

lizziejean3 said:


> :coolpics:I'm loving your collection!


Lizziejean, Thank you so much, glad you enjoyed them.


----------



## DisCo

Nice to see that you have a Mono Bel Air too! I love that bag and it's my fave mono bag in my collection.  

Your collection is absolutely stunning!


----------



## bonny_montana

asl_bebes said:


> Love it, so many amazing pieces ... especially love love those trunks! Can't wait to see more pics of your beautiful collection!


 
asl_bebes Thank you... they are coming up soon...so many pictures to upload again. thanks for stopping by!


----------



## bonny_montana

DisCo said:


> Nice to see that you have a Mono Bel Air too! I love that bag and it's my fave mono bag in my collection.
> 
> Your collection is absolutely stunning!


Thank you, Yes I do love the Bel Air, I love hand held bags alot!


----------



## bonny_montana

This is another of my favourite bags...











Mini back pack


----------



## bonny_montana

Red Epi Back pack













The Bel Air


----------



## bonny_montana




----------



## bonny_montana

The Speedy's...multicolour






mono 40






30, 35, 40






mini, 25,30,35 40





Trivoli


----------



## bonny_montana

Pm Ellipse


----------



## bonny_montana

I took these pictures for "What's in your LV" Thread...I tend to keep everything in my LV accessories and just move them into  every bag I use...


----------



## bonny_montana

Few more LV's to come....
Then Jimmy Choo,Hermes, Chanel, Gucci, Fendi, Dolce and Gabbanna, Dior, Miu miu,
Prada, Chloe, Marc Jacobs, Luella and a few more Random peices.

To be continued soon. Thank you for sharing my Passion with me


----------



## missgiannina

the trunks are amazingly beautiful...you have the perfect collection!


----------



## FreshLilies

I just adore your collection! Will keep checking back for more! Is your smallest hard case a Bisten 50?


----------



## hunniesochic

Unbelievable! Awesome collection, OP! I can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## JessieRose

Even your puppy is in awe over these bags!! Lmao!! GORGEOUS!!! Are you able to use your LV luggage often? I would try to travel as much as possible if I had pieces like that!!


----------



## boyoverboard

AMAZING collection. I love, love, love your suitcases! Stunning.

And your little dog is adorable!


----------



## bonny_montana

LV LIMITED EDITION ALMA BY ALAIA FOR 100 YRS OF LOUIS VUITTON.
Found this beauty on Ebay and was so excited to get it.


----------



## bonny_montana

missgiannina said:


> the trunks are amazingly beautiful...you have the perfect collection!


 
Thank you so much, it has taken a while but I think I have more or less all
I dreamt to have.


----------



## bonny_montana

FreshLilies said:


> I just adore your collection! Will keep checking back for more! Is your smallest hard case a Bisten 50?


 

Thank you! And Yes it is the Bisten 50...though not great with all the names...


----------



## bonny_montana

hunniesochic said:


> Unbelievable! Awesome collection, OP! I can't wait to see more pics.


 
Many thanks...and yep...more to come lol


----------



## bonny_montana

JessieRose said:


> Even your puppy is in awe over these bags!! Lmao!! GORGEOUS!!! Are you able to use your LV luggage often? I would try to travel as much as possible if I had pieces like that!!


 

Thank you, and I try to use them as much as I can...Any excuse...Does not have to be travelling either


----------



## bonny_montana

boyoverboard said:


> AMAZING collection. I love, love, love your suitcases! Stunning.
> 
> And your little dog is adorable!


 
Thank you so much, Yes, Belle my Yorkie is my shadow! 
And the Cases were my long time dreams come true!


----------



## nickkyvintage

Amazing!!!!!!


----------



## bonny_montana

I just could not resist this when I saw it in the Louis Vuitton shop!






The Baby Alma...


----------



## bonny_montana

nickkyvintage said:


> Amazing!!!!!!


 
Nickky Thank you!!!!


----------



## bonny_montana

As you may have noticed...I LVoe the Alma shape of LV bags...

here we have the Alma MM and the Alma BB
for size comparison.


----------



## bonny_montana

Louis Vuitton Hunting Bag...


----------



## bonny_montana

Acouple of my Cosmetic pouches


----------



## bonny_montana

So..., like I mentioned, I am a Louis Vuitton Collector...There are more close up pictures to come...though for now I am showing a few of my other bags to break the Mono madness...lol

Prada hand held Frame bag













Lederer Lizard Kelly bag


----------



## bonny_montana

Chanel Caviar Kelly Jumbo

















Chanel re-issue in light Gold


----------



## bonny_montana

Chanel Flap...Don't know much about this one...so all help would be appreciated. It is from 2004 (I Think)


----------



## bonny_montana

Chanel East/West Caviar Flap with silver hardware


----------



## bonny_montana

Giafranco Ferre


----------



## bonny_montana

DOLCE GABBANA MISS SICILY IN SNAKE SKIN


----------



## bonny_montana

CHLOE ELSIE



























This is a shoulder strap for a Loewe bag I have, I took if off this bag and attached 2 Dolce Gabbana Clasps and now use it on few other bags


----------



## bonny_montana

CHLOE ELSIE





















I have a Loewe bag with this shoulder chain strap, Took it off the bag and added Dolce Gabbana Clasps and now use it on other bags with Gold hardware to zous it up.


----------



## shopnaddict

WOW! Great collection.


----------



## bonny_montana

Gucci Limited Edition Pelham


----------



## bonny_montana

shopnaddict said:


> WOW! Great collection.


 
Thank you shopnaddict


----------



## bonny_montana

Gucci Ostrich Kelly


----------



## bonny_montana

Jimmy Choo Clutch











L.E. KAYA JIMMY CHOO


----------



## bonny_montana

CHRISTOPHE CLAIRE (GENEVE) with Celine shoes


----------



## bonny_montana

Bally Bag with Gucci Shoes












Prada bag with Celine shoes


----------



## bonny_montana

Jimmy Choo Mahala snake skin with Gold Gucci Shoes











Gucci Fur bag


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

STUNNING collection!!! this is when I use my favorite smiley: :worthy::worthy::worthy::worthy::worthy:

love everything! thank you for sharing, I really enjoyed your entire collection! you are just fabulous girl!


----------



## Denaroo

My god. You have one impressive collection of bags .... I love your Gucci shoes -thank you so much for sharing that was awesome to see!


----------



## neobaglover

oh my, looks like I'm going to have to keep coming back to this thread again and again!


----------



## bonny_montana

Thank you Ladies for your lovely compliments, much appreciated!


----------



## bonny_montana

Gucci 

















Grey leather luella


----------



## bonny_montana

Jimmy Choo Tulita in leopard pony hair with D& G heels











Etro Bag with Dolce Gabbana Shoes






And with Top shop shoes.






my multi colour speedy with Topshop shoes.






Jimmy Choo Ayse with Handmade ponyhair boots made to order


----------



## bonny_montana

Fendi zucca bag with Vintage Fendi shoes


----------



## bonny_montana

Jimmy Choo Dessie in White leather with gold hardware







Jimmy Choo Clutch






With Jimmy Choo shoes


----------



## bonny_montana

Emanuel Ungaro python skin bag with Dolce Gabbana shoes






With Jimmy Choo Flats.


----------



## bonny_montana

Gucci Runway Mirror bag with Jimmy Choo slip ons






Gucci BambooTop Handle, leather bag


----------



## bonny_montana

Jimmy Choo Sky






Jimmy Choo Lizard Riki/Prada shoes






Jimmy Choo Rings/YSL Heels


----------



## bonny_montana

Cream Leather Lady Dior bag/Jimmy Choo slip ons






Lady Dior Fabric/Dolce Gabbana Shoes


----------



## bonny_montana

Miu Miu bag and Sergio Rossi shoes








with another Sergio Rossi Shoe


----------



## bonny_montana

Gucci Lizard evening pouches






with Ferragamo Shoes






with Jimmy Choo lizard slip ons


----------



## mlag724

Your revised collection is beautiful. Do you change bags everyday?


----------



## airborne

love it, very nice


----------



## Aluxe

Is my dream over??? Did I finish going through the pics already?

*sniff*

No exaggeration but, this was a wonderful thread. Your bags are all very classy, yet fun.

I love your collection!


----------



## Cheryl24

Holey Moley!  Your collection is astounding!  Wow, wow, wow!!

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## saraaB




----------



## zjajkj

nice


----------



## bonny_montana

mlag724 said:


> Your revised collection is beautiful. Do you change bags everyday?


 
Thank you mlag, I do change bags very often, sometimes everyday and sometimes a week later...depending on what I am doing on the day


----------



## bonny_montana

Thank you all for your lovely comments, and so glad you like my OCD collection of bags


----------



## bonny_montana

Chanel 2005 bag...Unfortunately this bag I sold, the reason I have added it is because...I wish I had not let it go and miss it very much!!!:cry:
But, she has a new home now.......,


----------



## bonny_montana

My Hermes Kelly Sellier Mou, folds flat with just a touch.


----------



## bonny_montana

My Chloe Betty


----------



## bonny_montana

My Loewe bag which I removed the gold chain handle off, so I use an Enrico Coveri silk scarf to carry it (DIY). With Marc Jacob shoes.


----------



## bonny_montana

Marc Jacobs Shoes with Marc Jacobs bag


----------



## bonny_montana

Few individual pictures of my Louis Vuitton Travel pieces.

5 hanger suit carrier












Keepall 45 with strap






Sirus 45 






Alize 24 hueres overnight bag


----------



## bonny_montana

To Be Continued....:kiss:


----------



## susu1978

wow,awesome collection


----------



## rains

OMG... This is the biggest single collection I have seen so far, simply beautiful and well rounded collection...thanks for sharing...


----------



## papertiger

Wonderful collection as ever *B_M*  puts my single LV mono suitcase to shame


----------



## patriot511

Wonderful!!! I must pick my jaw up from off the ground! Your luggage is AMAZING!!!


----------



## Sleeping Beauty

I'm speechless...


----------



## bonny_montana

Thank you all for stopping by and for your lovely comments.


----------



## bonny_montana

louis vuitton Spontini





Mini speedy






Dior belt bag


----------



## bonny_montana

Jimmy Choo Maddy and loub wedges


----------



## bonny_montana

Marni bag with Gucci, Ferragamo and Marni shoes






Fendi tooled bag and Jimmy Choo shoes and Juicy Couture booties






Fendi mix bag with Fendi heels


----------



## bonny_montana

Fendi bag with Fendi Palazzo cosmetic pouch and sneakers.
Juicy couture bag charm.


----------



## bonny_montana

Jimmy Choo Suede Ayse with Prada shoes and Gucci Booties






Gucci Tattoo boston with Gucci Tattoo wedges


----------



## Serrazane

Keep those photos coming! Am enjoying this thread tremendously


----------



## bonny_montana

Serrazane said:


> Keep those photos coming! Am enjoying this thread tremendously


 
So glad you are enjoying it...lots more coming up....


----------



## bonny_montana

Guilia Melo snake skin bag with Sergio Rossi snake skin shoes


----------



## bonny_montana

Jimmy Choo snake skin Marla with Dolce Gabbana Shoes


----------



## bonny_montana

Gucci Studded Pelham Borsa with Gucci sandals


----------



## bonny_montana

Jimmy Choo Clutch Tulita with detachable chain
in suede and snake skin trim/ Dolce Gabbana Wedges


----------



## bonny_montana

Dolce and Gabbana Belt and Bag
















with A. Dell Acqua Shoes


----------



## bonny_montana

Metal Clutch made from Recycled Car number plates


----------



## bonny_montana

Fendi Tooled bag


----------



## bonny_montana

Chloe paddington with Marc Jacobs shoe


----------



## bonny_montana

Dolce and Gabbana bag and Jimmy Choo heels


----------



## bonny_montana

My Luella bags...Mini's, Medium and large.

red mini











With Jason Wu shoes












Green mini











Lilac mini and medium with flats


----------



## bonny_montana

Large Green







Group pics.


----------



## ang3lina33

HOLY...!!!!!!


----------



## bonny_montana

ang3lina33 said:


> HOLY...!!!!!!


----------



## bonny_montana

Blvgari


----------



## bonny_montana

To be Continued....,Lot more to photograph.

 thank you for taking the time to view my showcase of my bags I love and collect, 
and for all your lovely comments too.


----------



## Serrazane

If you were to carry a different bag every day, I'm not even sure if one YEAR is enough for you! LOL *salutes*
On a serious note, how do you keep those bags and shoes in such great condition?


----------



## bonny_montana

Serrazane said:


> If you were to carry a different bag every day, I'm not even sure if one YEAR is enough for you! LOL *salutes*
> On a serious note, how do you keep those bags and shoes in such great condition?


 
Serrazane, you are probably right..., lol I haven't tried this yet but it would probably take a year to fully rotate my bags!!!

As to keeping them in great condition...it's a mixture of things.
I tend to buy bags that I do not have to "BABY"  hence a lot of LV mono
these are really low mentainance bags from my point of view.
I only own about 3/4 white~ beige bags.
I have never conditioned/sprayed etc any of my bags even the exotics.

Also I tend to buy darker colours, harder to see flaws.
then there is the fact that I have alot so I never overuse any of my bags at any given time.

Same apply to my shoes, again I don't over use but rather rotate.
I always use insoles in every shoe I wear...So the insides stay fresh and don't get dirty very quickly.  

Thanks for stopping by, It's appreciated.


----------



## bonny_montana

Louis Vuitton Cabas/Stella McCartney shoes













with mocassins


----------



## bonny_montana

Versace Ostrich bag with Sergio Rossi snake skin shoes





















With Mocassins


----------



## bonny_montana

Vintage Celine Kelly with Sergio Rossi shoes


----------



## bonny_montana

Gucci Half moon Fox and Mink Fur bag with Sergio Rossi Shoes.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Lovely LV collection! My favorite is your hat box, I always have wanted that !


----------



## bonny_montana

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Lovely LV collection! My favorite is your hat box, I always have wanted that !


 

Thank you CRISPEDROSA, I LOVE YOUR SHOES in your Avatar, they are beautiful!


----------



## bonny_montana

One of my most favourite bags in my Collection is my Silver chain mail 
Tulita (I think that's its name but not sure.


----------



## bonny_montana

Dior with YSL shoes


----------



## angelamaz2

I love your collection, especially the LV's. Every single bag is so beautiful.


----------



## bonny_montana

angelamaz2 said:


> I love your collection, especially the LV's. Every single bag is so beautiful.


 
Thank you Angelamaz, So glad you like them


----------



## bonny_montana

Jimmy Choo.....

White Alex, Black Monna and Cream Clutch.(Cream clutch I gave to my Daughter.











With hogan sneakers and Top shop shoes











Snake skin Lola Large.


----------



## bonny_montana

Valentino brief case


----------



## bonny_montana

Modelling pic of my Favourite Choo bag...


----------



## mameakua

your collection is AMAZING.............


----------



## mlag724

Would love to see how you store your shoes and bags. I know it's fab.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

pretty combos


----------



## dyyong

I think I just walked into LV showroom


----------



## bonny_montana

to be continued


----------



## bonny_montana

Few more of my LV's

Damier camera case

















Pimlico...


----------



## bonny_montana

My Pochettes...


----------



## bonny_montana

Damier brera


----------



## bonny_montana

Chanel with Alessandro dell Acqua Shoes...


----------



## bonny_montana

LV Alaia pochette with John Galliano shoes


----------



## bonny_montana

Versace bag with Versace shoes


----------



## bonny_montana

Fendi Bag evening bag


----------



## bonny_montana

Armani messenger


----------



## bonny_montana

Few of my OLDER bags.. 
Fendi


----------



## bonny_montana

Dior....


----------



## bonny_montana




----------



## bonny_montana

To be Continued...


----------



## mamiewuuu

You have a great collection! I love all of your luggage pieces..those are always timeless.


----------



## Handbagheaven20

I have never in my life seen such a fabulous collection of couture handbags and shoes!! How long ago did you start your collection of handbags?  I am so impressed and jealous!!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## BEBEPURSE

WOW!!!  Amazing collection. _I want to be your friend and drink cocktails with you in your closet...._ 


Thanks for sharing


----------



## bonny_montana

mamiewuuu said:


> You have a great collection! I love all of your luggage pieces..those are always timeless.


 

mamiewuuu, _THANK YOU, and that's such an accurate word...Yes they are indeed Timeless._


----------



## bonny_montana

Handbagheaven20 said:


> I have never in my life seen such a fabulous collection of couture handbags and shoes!! How long ago did you start your collection of handbags? I am so impressed and jealous!! Thanks for sharing!


 

Handbagheaven20, Thank you for such a lovely comment...I started my interest about 12yrs ago but Only really started collecting about 8yrs ago give or take, and so many have come and gone to get here... And you are most WELCOME, Thanks again!


----------



## bonny_montana

BEBEPURSE said:


> WOW!!! Amazing collection. _I want to be your friend and drink cocktails with you in your closet...._
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing


 
BEBEPURSE..., Thank you and I am ready whenever you are..._Mojito's are my favorite followed closely by Cosmopolitans...._


----------



## bonny_montana

My Chanel Re-issue with Daniel crystal shoes.


----------



## bonny_montana

Dolce and Gabbana Ponyhair bag with D&G Booties
















Carvela heels


----------



## bonny_montana

Jimmy Choo Tani 











with Caesare Picotti shoes


----------



## bonny_montana

LV Mahina Gris Elephant with Prada shoes
















Vivien westwood Teddy Charm


----------



## bonny_montana

Chanel e/w with Caesare Picotti slip ons


----------



## bonny_montana

Jimmy Choo Ayse Leather






Sergio Rossi Wedges


----------



## bonny_montana

Louis Vuitton Theda PM


----------



## bonny_montana

Louis Vuitton Saumur 35


----------



## bonny_montana

LV excursion


----------



## bonny_montana

LV Satellite (Smallest)

















Sirus 70x 2


----------



## bonny_montana

My Alize travel bags...

3 compartment, 2 compartment and single compartment


----------



## bonny_montana

My Keepall's...
2 x 45 and 2 x 55

















55


----------



## bonny_montana

Versace Canvas/leather travel bag...


----------



## bonny_montana

LV Nice cometics case


----------



## joyceluvsbags

Wow I have no words......your collection is simply amazing. Beautiful parings of the bags and shoes. You have unbelievable taste.


----------



## dclamb

bonny_montana said:


> Thank you,



And to think just the other day I was kidding that I have so much Chanel that my house is the unofficial (and only) Chanel Boutique in Baltimore. But goodness, you've got me beat in the handbag department. Great collection!!


----------



## justhello69

Oh my load i never seen a load of LV bags like this before i think you can actually open the shop


----------



## BEBEPURSE

bonny_montana said:


> BEBEPURSE..., Thank you and I am ready whenever you are..._Mojito's are my favorite followed closely by Cosmopolitans...._


 

Aaaaa excellent choices..... my two favorites as well. A Grey Goose Cosmo  and Mojitos with fresh muddled peppermint leaves of course.

More pictures!!!!  :coolpics:

_Lady_, your taste is outstanding   :urock:

Do you actually use them all???? I have trouble enough with my tiny-in-comparison collection.


----------



## ElleN107

What a delicious collection... love it!


----------



## mbaldino

Im speechless.  Everything is beautiful!


----------



## bonny_montana

joyceluvsbags said:


> Wow I have no words......your collection is simply amazing. Beautiful parings of the bags and shoes. You have unbelievable taste.


 
joyceluvsbags, _Thank you so much for such a lovely kind comment...I love shoes and bags and am a bit obsessed_


----------



## bonny_montana

dclamb said:


> And to think just the other day I was kidding that I have so much Chanel that my house is the unofficial (and only) Chanel Boutique in Baltimore. But goodness, you've got me beat in the handbag department. Great collection!!


 
Thank you dclamb!

  We are all a bit BAG crazy here on TPF...."Birds of a feather flock together" comes to mind...I guess that's why we love it here so much! Everyone just gets it!


----------



## bonny_montana

justhello69 said:


> Oh my load i never seen a load of LV bags like this before i think you can actually open the shop


 

 justhello69, Thank you very much..., though I must say there are some really splendide showcases here on TPF with a lot more stunning LV than I have!


----------



## bonny_montana

BEBEPURSE said:


> Aaaaa excellent choices..... my two favorites as well. A Grey Goose Cosmo and Mojitos with fresh muddled peppermint leaves of course.
> 
> More pictures!!!! :coolpics:
> 
> _Lady_, your taste is outstanding :urock:
> 
> Do you actually use them all???? I have trouble enough with my tiny-in-comparison collection.


 
BEBEPURSE...Aaaaa excellent choices..... my two favorites as well. A Grey Goose Cosmo and Mojitos with fresh muddled peppermint leaves of course

^^^^This sounds DEVINE.....Great minds think alike lol!!!

Yes I use all my bags except a few that are a bit old fashioned ...(can't part with them though)...Shoes not as much these days cos of my little doggy, mostly flats so I don't topple over lol! But whenever I am without her I dive back into my heels...

Thank you soooo much!!!


----------



## bonny_montana

ElleN107 said:


> What a delicious collection... love it!


 

 ElleN107, _Many thanks for your Kind comment!_


----------



## bonny_montana

mbaldino said:


> Im speechless. Everything is beautiful!


 

 mbaldino..,_Thank you for your lovely comment, and for stopping by!_


----------



## bonny_montana

Dolce and Gabbana Pink bag


----------



## bonny_montana

LV Amarante MM











LV Papillon 30 with small case


----------



## bonny_montana

Philippe Charriol Leather bag with Hermes scarf


----------



## bonny_montana

Prada Tweed/leather Clutch with Tod's


----------



## bonny_montana

Gucci LE Indy


----------



## bonny_montana

Jimmy Choo black bag and shoes...
















Dessy JC with Sergio Rossi heels


----------



## bonny_montana

Vintage Gucci bag and loafers











Bally Shoes











Burgundy Gucci Vintage


----------



## bonny_montana

Deal and Wire Bags...


----------



## bonny_montana

Gucci Group pictures...


























Gucci Black Tote with Top Shop heels


----------



## bonny_montana

My hard cases opened...


----------



## bonny_montana

Mulberry Congo leather Vanity Case


----------



## bonny_montana

To be Continued....Thank you for stopping by


----------



## *Sai*

bonny_montana said:


> To be Continued....Thank you for stopping by



And thank you for sharing. Wow it must have taken you ages to capture all these beautiful bags. May I just say your collection is amazing and not just for the quantity but the obvious careful selection in bags. You have impeccable taste and I love how each piece is thought out, inclusive of matching shoes with bags which I love.

I wish one day my bag collection would be so great, although I would not know how to store them. Again thank you and


----------



## bonny_montana

*Sai* said:


> And thank you for sharing. Wow it must have taken you ages to capture all these beautiful bags. May I just say your collection is amazing and not just for the quantity but the obvious careful selection in bags. You have impeccable taste and I love how each piece is thought out, inclusive of matching shoes with bags which I love.
> 
> I wish one day my bag collection would be so great, although I would not know how to store them. Again thank you and


 
Sai, Thank you too for such a lovely message.., and the wonderful compliments, they are very much appreciated!


----------



## bonny_montana

Tod's Pashmy Hobo with snake trims


----------



## bonny_montana

Jigsaw frame clutch/Brian Atwood Shoes


----------



## bonny_montana

Marni Frame/tweed bag


----------



## MrsTGreen

OMG... You have an amazing collection!!! I fainted when I saw your LV luggage on the first page


----------



## bonny_montana

Fendi mix bags small and large


----------



## bonny_montana

MrsTGreen said:


> OMG... You have an amazing collection!!! I fainted when I saw your LV luggage on the first page


 


 MrsTGreen, _I thank you! But please do not Faint! lol! Thanks for taking the time to pass by..._


----------



## bonny_montana

Louis Vuitton Cherry Blossom pochette


----------



## bonny_montana

Dior with Tod's











modelling pic with JC Alex


----------



## bonny_montana

Michael kors boots


----------



## bonny_montana

Burberry Felday clutch





















Dolce And Gabbana little bag


----------



## bonny_montana

Louis Vuitton(my 2nd LV very old...) with Celine Shoes


----------



## bonny_montana

Almost Done......Thanks for visiting!


----------



## piperhallie

OMG.. I've died and gone to LV heaven!! 




bonny_montana said:


> Almost Done......Thanks for visiting!


----------



## *Sai*

WOW glad I came back today to see some more beauties.


----------



## meluvbag

bonny_montana said:


> LV Nice cometics case


Love the pictures and the angles of the bags, you really get the pleasure of seeing the bag properly. It is a stunning collection, I have no words! Thank you very much for sharing it


----------



## meluvbag

bonny_montana said:


> LV Amarante MM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LV Papillon 30 with small case


This collection is an inspiration! I have seen it at least three times and shared it with my Mom too. Thank you so much


----------



## mintrified

Wow! You have an amazing and extensive collection! I can't stop oogling over your bags


----------



## lovefirey

Omg what do you do for a living?! You're living every girls dream! Love love love your collection


----------



## armadillo24

I can't believe my eyes! You have a wonderful collection- absolutely love it!


----------



## bonny_montana

piperhallie said:


> OMG.. I've died and gone to LV heaven!!


 

piperhallie.., _thank you for stopping by!_


----------



## bonny_montana

meluvbag said:


> This collection is an inspiration! I have seen it at least three times and shared it with my Mom too. Thank you so much


 

meluvbag,_ Thank you too, this is so lovely of you._


----------



## bonny_montana

mintrified said:


> Wow! You have an amazing and extensive collection! I can't stop oogling over your bags


 

 mintrified..,Thank you.


----------



## bonny_montana

lovefirey said:


> Omg what do you do for a living?! You're living every girls dream! Love love love your collection


 

 lovefirey, Many thanks...


----------



## bonny_montana

armadillo24 said:


> I can't believe my eyes! You have a wonderful collection- absolutely love it!


 


 armadillo24,  Thank you


----------



## bonny_montana

*Sai* said:


> WOW glad I came back today to see some more beauties.


 

*Sai*; Thank you so much again, so glad you have enjoyed these bags.


----------



## janice

Lovely, Fabulous, Wonderful collection!


----------



## freesoul924

omg omg omg.... what do you do for living????? that is beyond impressive... it's just so crazy! that is absolutely the biggest designer collection ive ever seen in my life!!!! holy molly!


----------



## ehy210

bonny_montana said:


> The Speedy's...multicolour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mono 40
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30, 35, 40
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mini, 25,30,35 40
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trivoli



Great collection! I'm thinking about getting the speedy 40. Do you use it regularly as a purse (not carry on lol). Or do you find it too big to use as a purse? I love big bags but can't decide if I look ridiculous carrying it.


----------



## GTOFan

Wow, love your suitcase collection (of course the purses too)!


----------



## bonny_montana

Thank you Ladies for stopping by and your lovely comments!


----------



## bonny_montana

ehy210 said:


> Great collection! I'm thinking about getting the speedy 40. Do you use it regularly as a purse (not carry on lol). Or do you find it too big to use as a purse? I love big bags but can't decide if I look ridiculous carrying it.


 

ehy210, Thank you, I only use the 40 speedy for the Gym, it is in my opinion too big for a handbag,(for me) But... I am only 5'4 in height, so if you are taller it should be fine, though I tink a 35 would be perfect.


----------



## bonny_montana

modelling pic of Jimmy Choo Monna


----------



## bonny_montana

evening clutch with Dolce And Gabbana Shoes







Celine Eel clituch with Dolce Gabbana Shoes






Jimmy Choo with Slip ons


----------



## bonny_montana

Jimmy Choo Monna with Missoni Shoes


----------



## bonny_montana

Red Luella with Gina Shoes


----------



## bonny_montana

Grey Luella with Gucci Gladiators


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

beautiful combos


----------



## nchid2700

bonny_montana said:


>



omggg...this pic cracked me up for some reason...  it's almost as if your dog is smiling and admiring counting the bags, or something...lol...  LOVES IT!


----------



## nchid2700

bonny_montana said:


> Thank you momoftwins, Unfortunately I don't travel much cos of my little dog , but I do use them with every opportunity I do get.



WOWWW...well all I have to say is that's a super-crazzzzy travel collection for someone who does not travel much!  You seriously have more travel gear than, like, Paris Hilton or Kim Kardashian and such!  Seriously.  Just curious...are you more of an LV collector, than, say like "utilizer"?  You seem like you are...with the old school hard cases/suitcases...etc...  I for one, would not have any use for some of those items...like some suitcases and the hatbox...etc., but I WOULD still collect them anyway if I had the funds to, because they are a piece of LV history, and I love LV!  Do you buy some things for the sake of collecting?  

That's the way I am with my bags...  I'm a total collector, and buy a ton of bags I do not/will not use...just for the sake of collecting/my passion...lol... 

GORGEOUS COLLECTON, THO!


----------



## nchid2700

bonny_montana said:


> LV LIMITED EDITION ALMA BY ALAIA FOR 100 YRS OF LOUIS VUITTON.
> Found this beauty on Ebay and was so excited to get it.



Sorry for all the questions...  HOW do you carry this?  Lol...and did the matching accessories come with it?  I also want to know if you utillize your Alma bags alot?  I've been contemplating for a LONGGG time about getting one, but I'm just not sure if I realllly like the style...  I would see myself always grabbing for one of my Speedys first...?  Maybe...?  Let me know.  And do you like the Alma PM or MM's better?

Gorgeous collection, once again...


----------



## nchid2700

ok,...now i'm done looking at your WHOLE collection, and wowww...i thought i had ALOT of bags...  Your collection takes the cake!  Gorgeous bags...  Love how they're all high-end, but you still mix new w/ old and vintage.  awesome collection!


----------



## LydiaLouise

Breathtaking collection!


----------



## klynneann

It's incredible.  I just spent the last half hour scrolling through this post and I'm speechless.

Ok, maybe not totally speechless.  Your dog is adorable.    I'm wondering - I had heard that the LV Epi bags were not the best quality, that they tended to peel.  Have you had any problems with yours?  Also, I just love the Vernis Alma!  I've been lusting after one for a while, but I'd want to use it on a regular basis and I'm afraid it might scuff easily.

Thank you so much for posting all these photos!!


----------



## More bags

Thank you for posting pics of your amazing collection!  It is absolutely stunning.  I love all of your bag and shoe combinations.  Everything is so pretty and pristine.  Are there any pieces that you use more often?  Which are your favourite bags?


----------



## bonny_montana

*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> beautiful combos


 

SPOILEDROYALTY, Thank you


----------



## bonny_montana

nchid2700 said:


> WOWWW...well all I have to say is that's a super-crazzzzy travel collection for someone who does not travel much! You seriously have more travel gear than, like, Paris Hilton or Kim Kardashian and such! Seriously. Just curious...are you more of an LV collector, than, say like "utilizer"? You seem like you are...with the old school hard cases/suitcases...etc... I for one, would not have any use for some of those items...like some suitcases and the hatbox...etc., but I WOULD still collect them anyway if I had the funds to, because they are a piece of LV history, and I love LV! Do you buy some things for the sake of collecting?
> 
> That's the way I am with my bags... I'm a total collector, and buy a ton of bags I do not/will not use...just for the sake of collecting/my passion...lol...
> 
> GORGEOUS COLLECTON, THO!


 

nchid2700, Thank you for taking the time to view my collection, Yes, I LOVE LV and I do collect them, but only the ones I truly want and can afford....I always dreamt of having the Travel cases due to their sheer beauty and that long history(when I was little my mum and aunty had one or two travel cases and I fell head over heels with them and always said I would aspire to owning 1 or 2 when I grew up, the rest is history as they say) ...you are right, it is a PASSION.., some love stamps,jewellry.. others cars etc...I just really love bags and shoes...lol

Thank you for your lovely compliments!


----------



## bonny_montana

nchid2700 said:


> Sorry for all the questions... HOW do you carry this? Lol...and did the matching accessories come with it? I also want to know if you utillize your Alma bags alot? I've been contemplating for a LONGGG time about getting one, but I'm just not sure if I realllly like the style... I would see myself always grabbing for one of my Speedys first...? Maybe...? Let me know. And do you like the Alma PM or MM's better?
> 
> Gorgeous collection, once again...


 
Hello nchid , Thank you too,  The Alaia Alma is  hand held or arm held as the strap is not long enough to carry on the shoulder, and yes it came with all the little accessories.

Yes, I use my Alma bags alot, they are excellent bags and my personal favourite from the louis vuitton range of bags, I really love the alma which is why I tend to buy them in different sizes and colours...It'sa bit more dressy than the speedy IMHO.


----------



## bonny_montana

LydiaLouise said:


> Breathtaking collection!


 

LydiaLouise, Thank you very much


----------



## bonny_montana

klynneann said:


> It's incredible. I just spent the last half hour scrolling through this post and I'm speechless.
> 
> Ok, maybe not totally speechless. Your dog is adorable.  I'm wondering - I had heard that the LV Epi bags were not the best quality, that they tended to peel. Have you had any problems with yours? Also, I just love the Vernis Alma! I've been lusting after one for a while, but I'd want to use it on a regular basis and I'm afraid it might scuff easily.
> 
> Thank you so much for posting all these photos!!


 
klynneann, _Thank you for taking the time to see my collection and for your lovely comments...So far, I personally have had no issues with any of my epi leather bags...and some of them are older bags..._
_I prefer the EPI to the Vernis due to the care I have to lavish on the Vernis...it marks very easily with finger prints and I worry more about that when I carry it lol The epi I don't baby at all. _
_I have not bought any of the NEW EPI's as mine are a few years old and like Mentioned before, they seem like tough and durable bags to me. _

_Thank you once again._


----------



## bonny_montana

More bags said:


> Thank you for posting pics of your amazing collection! It is absolutely stunning. I love all of your bag and shoe combinations. Everything is so pretty and pristine. Are there any pieces that you use more often? Which are your favourite bags?


 
More bags, Thanks so much for stopping by and for your wonderful compliments! much appreciated!!

I do have a few favourites...like my LV neverful due to being so practical to carry on my days with my doggy
Then my chainmail Jimmy Choo and my Alma's which I totally adore. These are just a few that come to mind but I do LOVE all my bags
and the few that were not used much at all...I ended up selling those.
So what I have now are really my favourite bags.


----------



## bonny_montana

Few more bags and combo's


----------



## bonny_montana

Canvas Prada with Burberry boots


----------



## bonny_montana

Prada canvas tote











Coach leather bag with My belt as Handles


----------



## bonny_montana

One of my older bags Adrienne Vittadni











With Miu Miu boots


----------



## bonny_montana

Christian Louboutins


----------



## bonny_montana

Chanel perforated drill flap


----------



## bonny_montana

Christian Louboutin Clutch and shoes











With Burberry Shoes


----------



## bonny_montana

My newest Dior Tote


----------



## bonny_montana

My Frey Wille enamel / gold cuff


----------



## couture2387

Love the CL clutch!


----------



## bonny_montana

couture2387 said:


> Love the CL clutch!


 
Thank you!


----------



## scheron77

Wow!!! Amazing collection! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## gladiola1167

Gorgeous collection!


----------



## pluckygirl

Beautiful collection.  I'm so happy to have seen it. It does take your breath away.  I truly enjoyed all of the purses and how you mixed and matched them with different shoes.  Each piece perfectly compliments the other without being too matching or cliche. That takes a special talent and a eye for beauty.  Lovely and inspiring.


----------



## Tiffany123

Love the pink CL's!


----------



## ekostilo

Wow, the last time I saw that many luxury logos was when I walked into Saks. Very nice collection!


----------



## investinbags

Wow, I don't know what to say. I feel like I'm being educated. You've got a COMMUNITY of handbags!


----------



## bonny_montana

^^^^
Dear Ladies..., thank you so much for stopping by and for all your lovely comments and compliments, they are so appreciated!!


----------



## CookieLady

Wow, what an amazingly diverse and beautiful collection. Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## Stacyy

HOLY SHIITAKE MUSHROOMS!

All I can say is WOW!  That is the most impressive collection I have ever seen.

I want to live in your closet.. or wherever you store all those bags.


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

Thxs for sharing


----------



## divabudget

I love that all your bags look loved. They're such an investment, I hate to see show pieces.


----------



## jackiepicky

I am speechless . The most amazing collection


----------



## LOUISBOY

I LOVE your collection!


----------



## nancy_ww

bonny_montana said:


>


 
love this one, u r an LV collector


----------



## ivonna

What a stunning collection! So many beautiful, unique, and original pieces! And seriously, your closet must be the size of our master bedroom lol


----------



## bonny_montana

^^^Ladies and Louisboy, Thank you so much for stopping by and for all your lovely comments!


----------



## bonny_montana

So I haven't added any bags to my collection...but I bought a few shoes in the sales

Coming up my sale haul today.


----------



## bonny_montana

Philosophy pony hair flats











Sergio Rossi Snake skin slingbacks


----------



## bonny_montana

Alessandro Dell Acqua x 2
bought this in black and they are so comfortable I got 2 more in
different colours


----------



## bonny_montana

Lanvin flats, really cute!


----------



## bonny_montana

Larizia own label suede flats


----------



## bonny_montana

Lastly Balenciaga Strappy heels


----------



## bonny_montana

Few combo's coming up soon, Thanks again for stopping by


----------



## No Cute

Love the snake skin peep toe sling backs.  Can't wait to see your new combos!  I enjoy your thread very much!


----------



## mlag724

I enjoy your thread as well. Always look forward to your pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Elsie87

OMG, you have the most incredible collection of bags and shoes ever! Like I've told you before, I adore your bag & shoes pairings! Great new additions too!


----------



## lizziecat

What a truly amazing collection, *OP*!  There is so much variety with such a fabulous array of colours and textures.  Thank you so much for sharing this with us.  Your pics and combos are just perfect!


----------



## hunniesochic

back to check the updates and wow!!!


----------



## meluvbag

bonny_montana said:


> Almost Done......Thanks for visiting!


thank you for the updates. Amazing to see and thank you for sharing. Just out of curiosity what do you do for a living?

Thank you once again!


----------



## bonny_montana

No Cute said:


> Love the snake skin peep toe sling backs. Can't wait to see your new combos! I enjoy your thread very much!


 

Thank you so much, so glad you are enjoying my collection


----------



## bonny_montana

mlag724 said:


> I enjoy your thread as well. Always look forward to your pictures. Thanks for sharing.


 
Dear Mlag, Thank you so much tooI am really glad you you like 
this thread. You are most welcome.


----------



## bonny_montana

Elsie87 said:


> OMG, you have the most incredible collection of bags and shoes ever! Like I've told you before, I adore your bag & shoes pairings! Great new additions too!


 

 Elsie87, Thank you so much, love your collection very very much too!!!


----------



## bonny_montana

lizziecat said:


> What a truly amazing collection, *OP*! There is so much variety with such a fabulous array of colours and textures. Thank you so much for sharing this with us. Your pics and combos are just perfect!


 

lizziecat many thanks for your lovely and kind compliments, much appreciated!


----------



## bonny_montana

hunniesochic said:


> back to check the updates and wow!!!


 
hunniesochicThank you, that's so nice of you!


----------



## bonny_montana

meluvbag said:


> thank you for the updates. Amazing to see and thank you for sharing. Just out of curiosity what do you do for a living?
> 
> Thank you once again!


 

meluvbag, You are most welcome always and thank you for taking the time stop by and your lovely comments, and it is my pleasure


----------



## bonny_montana

Coming up a few more shoes from today's shopping trip and some combo's
Thank you all for your lovely comments!!!


----------



## bonny_montana

DD and I went for lunch and could not resist stopping off for more shoes
at the Larizia sales.

This is what I got..,
Lanvin Stud Flats











Miu Miu ballerina's


----------



## bonny_montana

Miu Miu flats these are a dark burgundy


----------



## bonny_montana

Stunning pair of Sergio Rossi


----------



## bonny_montana

And a few bag/shoe combo's....Thank you for stopping by!


----------



## bonny_montana

Gucci Pelham with Gucci shoes


----------



## bonny_montana

Dior Tote with Miu Miu flats


----------



## bonny_montana

Hermes Kelly with Alessandro dell Acqua shoes


----------



## bonny_montana

Jimmy Choo Ayse with Philosophy Flats


----------



## bonny_montana

Jimmy Choo Mahala with Sergio Rossi Slingbacks













Miu Miu bag with Sergio Rossi Shoes


----------



## bonny_montana

Bvlgari bag with balenciaga heels


----------



## bonny_montana

Chanel bag with Lanvin flats


----------



## bonny_montana

That's it for now...will update soon, Many Thanks for passing by!!!


----------



## Janicemph

Amaaaazing! Classy! Fabulous!  

I love the way you pair and coordinate your bags with your shoe collection, but from different designers, it is based on colors textures and style.


----------



## chicemily

Wow, you have amazing purses and shoes!  Such a beautiful collection.  I love them all.  I agree you are great at coordinating them.


----------



## ElleN107

Loving all of the new pix. You never cease to amaze me with your excellent taste.


----------



## baglady2009

bonny_montana said:


> Alma MM Amarante
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next to the Alma Voyage MM


 

WOW!! What an amazing LV collection.  Love your Alma Vernis!


----------



## bonny_montana

baglady2009 said:


> WOW!! What an amazing LV collection. Love your Alma Vernis!


 


ElleN107 said:


> Loving all of the new pix. You never cease to amaze me with your excellent taste.


 


chicemily said:


> Wow, you have amazing purses and shoes! Such a beautiful collection. I love them all. I agree you are great at coordinating them.


 


Janicemph said:


> Amaaaazing! Classy! Fabulous!
> 
> I love the way you pair and coordinate your bags with your shoe collection, but from different designers, it is based on colors textures and style.


 

Thank you so much dear ladies for your lovely and kind comments


----------



## ladyash

wow I just went through all 22 pages and I LOVE almost everything! I am soooo in love with the LV hard cases, especially the hat box. I have no idea what use I would have for a hat box but now I feel like I need to go buy one! 
Are you looking to adopt LOL!


----------



## sammytheMUA

your collection is amazing, i cant even find any other word to describe it


----------



## Criket40

Ditto, ditto, ditto (the other posts)


----------



## Criket40

So, if you own a pair of classic Converse All-Stars, what purse do you rock??  Ha ha! Had to ask!


----------



## bonny_montana

Janicemph said:


> Amaaaazing! Classy! Fabulous!
> 
> I love the way you pair and coordinate your bags with your shoe collection, but from different designers, it is based on colors textures and style.


 

 Janicemph, Thank you for your lovely comments! I love mixing and matching shoes, bags and accessories


----------



## bonny_montana

chicemily said:


> Wow, you have amazing purses and shoes! Such a beautiful collection. I love them all. I agree you are great at coordinating them.


 

chicemily, Thank you for your kind comments


----------



## lily25

B I love all your new pictures!!! glad to see you online too!


----------



## bonny_montana

ladyash said:


> wow I just went through all 22 pages and I LOVE almost everything! I am soooo in love with the LV hard cases, especially the hat box. I have no idea what use I would have for a hat box but now I feel like I need to go buy one!
> Are you looking to adopt LOL!


 


ladyash Thank you,I know exactly what you mean about the hat box... I also don't use it but love it!!!

PS, adoption emmm Yes, my only DD is leaving for her new job in another Continent so yes would love to adopt! lol


----------



## bonny_montana

sammytheMUA said:


> your collection is amazing, i cant even find any other word to describe it


 

Thank you so much


----------



## bonny_montana

Criket40 said:


> Ditto, ditto, ditto (the other posts)


 


Criket40 said:


> So, if you own a pair of classic Converse All-Stars, what purse do you rock?? Ha ha! Had to ask!


 
Thank you Criket40,  And sadly I don't have a pair of Converse All Stars
but if I did I would rock them with lots of different purses!


----------



## vanity1028

love your collection


----------



## bonny_montana

lily25 said:


> B I love all your new pictures!!! glad to see you online too!


 
Hello N!! Hope you are well, Really, really sorry I could not make it to see you, was really stressed out and kept trying to make it but just couldn't!
I really hope you had a wonderful time here! 
It's good to hear from you. Thank you B


----------



## bonny_montana

vanity1028 said:


> love your collection


 

vanity1028, Thank you!


----------



## baglady2009

bonny_montana said:


> Jimmy Choo Mahala with Sergio Rossi Slingbacks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miu Miu bag with Sergio Rossi Shoes


 

Love your entire collection, but these two are my faves.  The Jimmy Choo Maddy with the sling backs are gorgeous and the Miu Miu with the Sergio Rossi shoes are TDF!!


----------



## tracie1974

I thought I had too many handbags until I saw your collection. Love all the LV


----------



## ladyash

bonny_montana said:


> ladyash Thank you,I know exactly what you mean about the hat box... I also don't use it but love it!!!
> 
> PS, adoption emmm Yes, my only DD is leaving for her new job in another Continent so yes would love to adopt! lol



Is the hat box a newer or older piece? I find myself always drawn to the ones in antique stores. Doesn't matter the brand I just fall in love with them and then think well what use do I have for it??

As much as I would love to live in a house where someone else understood my high end tastes, I don't know if my parents would give me up. My sister just left for her second year of school. I am looking for apartments a few hours away so I can finish up school instead of being a distance student, but idk if my dad will let me move. He might hold my stuff hostage so I will stay home until my sister is finished with school and back home. Every time I mention an apartment I like I get the whole "wouldn't you rather save your money and just pay tuition and then you can look for a place of your own and be able to afford something nicer..." nothing like guilt tripping LOL


----------



## Flip88

bonny_montana said:


> Jimmy Choo Mahala with Sergio Rossi Slingbacks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miu Miu bag with Sergio Rossi Shoes



Lovin the snake ..... fab pair


----------



## Blo0ondi

Woe lovely collection 

love your frey cuff>> brw we r cuff buddies! http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/my-new-goodies-687031.html

wear them in good health


----------



## lily25

bonny_montana said:


> Hello N!! Hope you are well, Really, really sorry I could not make it to see you, was really stressed out and kept trying to make it but just couldn't!
> I really hope you had a wonderful time here!
> It's good to hear from you. Thank you B



I will definitely see you next spring babe!


----------



## bonny_montana

baglady2009 said:


> Love your entire collection, but these two are my faves. The Jimmy Choo Maddy with the sling backs are gorgeous and the Miu Miu with the Sergio Rossi shoes are TDF!!


 

baglady2009, Thank you so much for your kind words...I love those Sergio Rossi shoes alot too!


----------



## bonny_montana

tracie1974 said:


> I thought I had too many handbags until I saw your collection. Love all the LV


 

tracie1974, Thank you! Would love to see your bags too...Have you got a showcase up yet? If not please let me know when u do ..,so I shall have a peek too


----------



## bonny_montana

ladyash said:


> Is the hat box a newer or older piece? I find myself always drawn to the ones in antique stores. Doesn't matter the brand I just fall in love with them and then think well what use do I have for it??
> 
> As much as I would love to live in a house where someone else understood my high end tastes, I don't know if my parents would give me up. My sister just left for her second year of school. I am looking for apartments a few hours away so I can finish up school instead of being a distance student, but idk if my dad will let me move. He might hold my stuff hostage so I will stay home until my sister is finished with school and back home. Every time I mention an apartment I like I get the whole "wouldn't you rather save your money and just pay tuition and then you can look for a place of your own and be able to afford something nicer..." nothing like guilt tripping LOL


 

ladyash, hello again, The hatbax is a newer one not very old
And I know where your Dad's coming from...It's so hard to let go of your children...in to this big wide world...but there will come a time where you will move out and he will let you...Cos it will be the right time for you!


----------



## bonny_montana

Flip88 said:


> Lovin the snake ..... fab pair


 
Flip88, Thank you!


----------



## bonny_montana

Blo0ondi said:


> Woe lovely collection
> 
> love your frey cuff>> brw we r cuff buddies! http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/my-new-goodies-687031.html
> 
> wear them in good health


 
Blo0ondi, Thank you! I saw your beautiful set too! They are so gorgeous!
So summery, I do love Frey Wille, and yes they do the enamel for Hermes
Wear them in the best of health too!!!


----------



## bonny_montana

lily25 said:


> I will definitely see you next spring babe!


 
I would love that! We had such a lovely time when we met! 
Really would love to do it again!


----------



## bonny_montana

Prada frame bag with Gianmarco Lorenzi pencil heels


----------



## bonny_montana

Etro bag with Gianmarco Lorenzi heels...I love his shoes!


----------



## bonny_montana

Dior bag with Gianmarco Lorenzi heels


----------



## bonny_montana

Lady Dior with summer flats


----------



## lily25

bonny_montana said:


> Lady Dior with summer flats




Love this bag! I was THIS close to buying it but instead I got a Lanvin. Love it with the sandals!


----------



## bonny_montana

Prada with YSL tributes


----------



## bonny_montana

Thank you for stopping by....Will update with more shoe/bag combo's
as well as winter scarf combo's....


----------



## bonny_montana

lily25 said:


> Love this bag! I was THIS close to buying it but instead I got a Lanvin. Love it with the sandals!


 

N. Thank you, Have had this one for about 5yrs...and only used it a hand full of times! They are sooo Classy and always fashionable!
You should get one when you are ready! Not caught the Lanvin bag bug yet lol! Thank Goodness!


----------



## lily25

^ Perhaps for winter bag, I like the patent leather blue Miss Dior! So lady like!!!


----------



## clovebarrett

I just died!!!!!


----------



## The tall one

ummm awesome! ur dripping in monogram!





you have all of this mono are you Kimora? come on u can tell us!


----------



## kat925

oh my...breathtaking...nice collection..


----------



## bonny_montana

clovebarrett said:


> I just died!!!!!


 
Thank you!


----------



## bonny_montana

The tall one said:


> ummm awesome! ur dripping in monogram!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you have all of this mono are you Kimora? come on u can tell us!


 
Thank you, And I* do* love Kimora too.... so def not her by far...though I wish! lol


----------



## bonny_montana

kat925 said:


> oh my...breathtaking...nice collection..


 

Thank you


----------



## bonny_montana

A few more photo's of some stuff I got recently.


Bottega Veneta Snake skin bag.























With Green Lanvin flats


----------



## bonny_montana

Balenciaga Clutch


----------



## bonny_montana

Balenciaga Wallet


----------



## bonny_montana

Emilio Pucci Suede Fringe bag


----------



## bonny_montana

My new winter Boots
These boots look so good on!

Alexander Dell Acqua


----------



## bonny_montana

A.Dell Acqua Boots


----------



## bonny_montana

A. Dell Acqua Boots....LOVE EM SO MUCH!!


----------



## bonny_montana

Celine Boots....


----------



## bonny_montana

Modelling pic of Alexander Dell Acqua Boots...


----------



## farrah joyce

i love the picture with the adorable doggie on the table.....


----------



## bonny_montana

farrah joyce said:


> i love the picture with the adorable doggie on the table.....


 
Thank you farrah joyce, that's Belle my yorkie.


----------



## bonny_montana

So I went Shopping...., my favourite past time...
and bought a couple of bags I saw and fell in love with.


Coming up my lastest purchases.


----------



## bonny_montana

Limited Edition Louis Vuitton Ambre Cruise Cabas Tote Bag


----------



## bonny_montana

LOUIS VUITTON GREEN TAIGA LEATHER HELANGA TRAVEL BAG


----------



## bonny_montana

PRADA


----------



## bonny_montana

SONIA RYKIEL

















With Kurt Geiger Shoes


----------



## bonny_montana

Limited Edition Vintage Chloe, (Quite Heavy due to stone beading)


----------



## bonny_montana

And a Marc Jacobs Stam


----------



## bonny_montana

And a lovely Union Jack Crystal cuff....

















Thanks for looking and will update soon....


----------



## miah100

^^I love the cuff, Where did you get it?!?!


----------



## mlag724

bonny_montana said:


> Limited Edition Louis Vuitton Ambre Cruise Cabas Tote Bag


 As usual everything you show us is beautiful. Love your combinations. Is this a new bag that's been released recently? I know there was one before and it was discontinued. Thanks for the info in advance.


----------



## brokenkiss815

wow! your collection is to die for.


----------



## libbyann

omg!!!absolutley stunning!!!god bless those works of art lol!!!I have a number of louis Vuittons Im actually sellng my speedy 30 murakami black because I have 2 of them.Im going to purchase a different one.but the trunks are impeccable.take care darling


----------



## Taleweaver

Holy! My jaw already dropped with the first pic (I've always wanted LV trunks!!!) and as I scrolled down some more...and some more...and some more...I was honestly thinking to myself, "Where does she keep all these babies?!" Then I saw your closet (I assume that's your closet) and I got even more jealous.  Thank you for sharing your collection with us! Such eye candies!


----------



## Tasi

Wow!    I love your LV travel pieces!


----------



## bonny_montana

miah100 said:


> ^^I love the cuff, Where did you get it?!?!


 

miah100, Thank you, it is really pretty and I too fell in love with it when I saw it! Found it in a shop in Hampstead in London, the lady said it was a limited edition piece.


----------



## bonny_montana

mlag724 said:


> As usual everything you show us is beautiful. Love your combinations. Is this a new bag that's been released recently? I know there was one before and it was discontinued. Thanks for the info in advance.


 

 mlag724,Thank you so much, This is the Ambre Cabas from _before_  it has not been re- released...at least I don't think it has..but I found it Brand new and unused in a Consignment shop and was so thrilled to get it in such a pristine and excellent condition...


----------



## bonny_montana

brokenkiss815 said:


> wow! your collection is to die for.


 
Thank you brokenkiss815, I do have a soft spot for bags and shoes
Love them lots, Thank you for stopping by


----------



## bonny_montana

libbyann said:


> omg!!!absolutley stunning!!!god bless those works of art lol!!!I have a number of louis Vuittons Im actually sellng my speedy 30 murakami black because I have 2 of them.Im going to purchase a different one.but the trunks are impeccable.take care darling


 

 libbyann, Thank you for your lovely comment, I have the white multi colour and was never keen on the black version...what are you getting
when you part with yours? Another LV?  Thanks once again for stopping by


----------



## bonny_montana

Taleweaver said:


> Holy! My jaw already dropped with the first pic (I've always wanted LV trunks!!!) and as I scrolled down some more...and some more...and some more...I was honestly thinking to myself, "Where does she keep all these babies?!" Then I saw your closet (I assume that's your closet) and I got even more jealous.  Thank you for sharing your collection with us! Such eye candies!


 

Taleweaver, Thank you so much for your kind comments! Yes the pictures are of my wardrobes. But I have bags everywhere and have to find a better way to store them...work in progress lol Thanks again and you are most welcome!


----------



## bonny_montana

Tasi said:


> Wow!  I love your LV travel pieces!


 
Tasi, Thank you!!


----------



## bonny_montana

Found 2 bags in the consignment shop I go to which I liked and brought home with me,
A limited Edition LV and a Chloe so will update some pics soon, Thank you all for stopping by and for all your lovely comments too. Have a great day!


----------



## Elsie87

^Can't wait!


----------



## Nectarine25

I might have just peed a little in my excitement!! I have no idea how I didn't see this thread earlier 

I have no words :worthy: 


Love the LV Vanity case/trunk, and all the shoes and just about everything


----------



## Camillelamar

I am trying to find a Gucci Ostrich Kelly bag similar to the one on the site.  Mine was stolen and I am trying to find the duplicate purse somewhere.


----------



## Louiebabeee

You have an awesome collection! I love the luggage..do you travel a lot or do you just collect? I esp love your yellow alma, Im wishing for LV to come out with more epi colors in the alma because I would love a bright blue or yellow!


----------



## ashxl

This is probably the best Louis Vuitton Handbag Collections I've seen on this forum.


----------



## MissDiverse

What a diverse and unbelievably beautiful collection you have! I almost had to pinch myself to see if I was dreaming! A huge Gorgeous collection!! I would love to wake up with your closet one day! 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## bonny_montana

Elsie87 said:


> ^Can't wait!


 
Elsie, Thank you, love your Collection Thread lots too!
Comming soon, been quite busy so will take some pics soon


----------



## bonny_montana

Nectarine25 said:


> I might have just peed a little in my excitement!! I have no idea how I didn't see this thread earlier
> 
> I have no words :worthy:
> 
> 
> Love the LV Vanity case/trunk, and all the shoes and just about everything


 
ooooppss,  Nectarine Thanks so much for your lovely compliments!


----------



## bonny_montana

Camillelamar said:


> I am trying to find a Gucci Ostrich Kelly bag similar to the one on the site. Mine was stolen and I am trying to find the duplicate purse somewhere.


 

So sorry you lost your bag, Got mine on Ebay, they come up sometimes so keep an eye out...Hope you find one to replace yours.


----------



## bonny_montana

Louiebabeee said:


> You have an awesome collection! I love the luggage..do you travel a lot or do you just collect? I esp love your yellow alma, Im wishing for LV to come out with more epi colors in the alma because I would love a bright blue or yellow!


 

Hello Louiebabeee, Thank you for your kind comments, I tend to Collect the luggage pieces cos I just think they are wow! 
Yes the Yellow Epi is gorgeous...They may bring it back in that colour (hopefully)


----------



## bonny_montana

ashxl said:


> This is probably the best Louis Vuitton Handbag Collections I've seen on this forum.


 

ashxl, Thank you! You are too kind.


----------



## bonny_montana

MissDiverse said:


> What a diverse and unbelievably beautiful collection you have! I almost had to pinch myself to see if I was dreaming! A huge Gorgeous collection!! I would love to wake up with your closet one day!
> 
> Thanks for sharing


 


MissDiverse, Awww Thank you so much!!!You are most welcome!
Thanks for stopping by too.


----------



## Louiebabeee

bonny_montana said:


> Hello Louiebabeee, Thank you for your kind comments, I tend to Collect the luggage pieces cos I just think they are wow!
> Yes the Yellow Epi is gorgeous...They may bring it back in that colour (hopefully)


 
Your welcome and they definately are wow! If I ever have the chance I will have to find me some luggage to decorate my home (still in college, so future thinking here) I will really be in some LVoe if they come out with some great bright epi colors again!


----------



## shamrock0421

I just started and went through all 28 pages - very slowly - and I am completely blown away.
The colors and textures and diversity and pairings with the shoes and how many of the pieces are so incredibly interesting and extraordinary.
Your taste is exceptional, and I enjoyed this thread very much.
Thank you for taking the time to share it.
Amazing!


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

*OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMtMMMMMMMMMMMMMMFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG i think i just died and went to handbag heaven then brought back to life as a vampire, died again and brought back as a zombie vampire.... it is just absolutely stunning *


----------



## nonyobuziness

WOW I too went through all the pages! It's def. killing time here at work! Great collection! If I only had a fraction of that!


----------



## specme

First of all , I love your collection. It's wonderful. I love it that you're not a bag snob and will buy from eBay and consignment stores. There are quite a few people that will only buy new.
Love those Lanvin flats with the bow!
Just a quick question for you.
Not to be nosy and not asking what you do for a living ,but do you have a job where you dress each day and can use your great bags and shoes? ( I work with kids and I'm in tee shirts and shorts and tennis shoes so I couldn't rock your collection !)
Can't wait for more reveals !!


----------



## travelerscloset

You have the ultimate LV collection! TDF!!! I'm going to faint now...


----------



## alkayed

Love your hard sided collection !!


----------



## COACH ADDICT

Your Collection is amazing... I nearly dropped my jaw...


----------



## bonny_montana

shamrock0421 said:


> I just started and went through all 28 pages - very slowly - and I am completely blown away.
> The colors and textures and diversity and pairings with the shoes and how many of the pieces are so incredibly interesting and extraordinary.
> Your taste is exceptional, and I enjoyed this thread very much.
> Thank you for taking the time to share it.
> Amazing!


 

shamrock0421, Thank you for leaving such a lovely comment...
I am so glad you have enjoyed it and you are most welcome, I have enjoyed sharing them too!


----------



## bonny_montana

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> *OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMtMMMMMMMMMMMMMMFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG i think i just died and went to handbag heaven then brought back to life as a vampire, died again and brought back as a zombie vampire.... it is just absolutely stunning *


L.Vuitton.Freak,
You brought such a big smile to my face! Thank you! I see we also share the same passion!!!


----------



## bonny_montana

nonyobuziness said:


> WOW I too went through all the pages! It's def. killing time here at work! Great collection! If I only had a fraction of that!


 


 nonyobuziness, Thank you!


----------



## bonny_montana

specme said:


> First of all , I love your collection. It's wonderful. I love it that you're not a bag snob and will buy from eBay and consignment stores. There are quite a few people that will only buy new.
> Love those Lanvin flats with the bow!
> Just a quick question for you.
> Not to be nosy and not asking what you do for a living ,but do you have a job where you dress each day and can use your great bags and shoes? ( I work with kids and I'm in tee shirts and shorts and tennis shoes so I couldn't rock your collection !)
> Can't wait for more reveals !!


 

specme, Thank you so much... I love bags too much to be a bag snob! I also love finding a bargain if I can.., and some of the bags I missed out on when they were out can only be found second hand and I love that I can have the chance to find them and get them!
I used to be a clothes designer, though gave that up...
These days I don't get to dress up as much I used to..., but I always carry my bags and wear my shoes... purely because I love dressing up and always will.


----------



## bonny_montana

alkayed said:


> Love your hard sided collection !!


 

alkayed, Thank you! love your belts too!


----------



## bonny_montana

travelerscloset said:


> You have the ultimate LV collection! TDF!!! I'm going to faint now...


 

 travelerscloset, Thank you! I love your Bags too! esp. the Ralph Laurens!
They are awesome!


----------



## bonny_montana

COACH ADDICT said:


> Your Collection is amazing... I nearly dropped my jaw...


 

COACH ADDICT Thank you so much.


----------



## lesliB

oh my!!!  you gave me the chills...I am almost speechless...your collection is amazing


----------



## bonny_montana

So as I said before I bought a couple of bags...

and I am in the middle of redoing my closet,  moving stuff to another room...nothing fabulous as I am really running out of space everywhere!
But the great thing about doing this is you really get to see what you have and what you really don't need or use anymore...so it is a work in progress as I shift through shoe boxes and drawers and wardrobes!

A few pics of my work in progress- walk in...Still got a lot to do before it takes shape.


----------



## bonny_montana

Louis Vuitton Stephen Sprouse Graffiti Keepall


----------



## bonny_montana

A cute Moschino bag 






with Gucci sandals











with Gucci heels


----------



## bonny_montana

Chloe paddington in a lovely blue with silver hardware, saw it in a 
loved it when I consignment shop I go to a lot.


----------



## Mizz_Sunshine85

I do not think I am able to process all the wonderful Louis's pictured here.  I am in handbag envy at its worst!


----------



## bonny_montana

Louis Vuitton olympe stratus PM LE


----------



## bonny_montana

few pics of my work in progress walk in...still loads to do in here







before I used to have all the shoes plied up in their boxes so now taking them out and displaying them would make it a lot easier to access them.


----------



## bonny_montana

Will update as I go...It is a loft room so the ceiling is not very high nor it is all one level,  so having a tough time with what to do for my bags as normal (book size) shelving wont fit in there! So will figure it out and show you the finished product once I figure it out and it's done.

Thank you as always, for dropping by....


----------



## bonny_montana

Mizz_Sunshine85 said:


> I do not think I am able to process all the wonderful Louis's pictured here. I am in handbag envy at its worst!


 

Thank you, Mizz_Sunshine85, you made me smile...


----------



## bonny_montana

lesliB said:


> oh my!!! you gave me the chills...I am almost speechless...your collection is amazing


 

lesliB, Thank you for your kind compliment


----------



## PurseAppeal

Wow, you have an absolutely amazing collection!! Love the suitcases!


----------



## mlag724

Now that you said had been a fashion designer, it's very easy to see. That's why you have such a splendid eye for all things beautifu. Congrats. I am in awe.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

WOW this is a collection to die for


----------



## jujubexlove

WOW. I just went through all 30 pages of this thread and I am absolutely speechless  ! There are no words to describe your collection! Especially love your Louis collection (your luggage is TDF!) and your black & white Balenciaga heels! 

p.s. your little doggie is sooo cute!!


----------



## bonny_montana

PurseAppeal said:


> Wow, you have an absolutely amazing collection!! Love the suitcases!


 

PurseAppeal, Thank you very much.., Yes those are my fav bits as well


----------



## pixiejenna

WOW your collection is totally insane! I don't think I've ever seen so much LV in one spot. My head is spinning at the thought of how to store all of your bags. I'd have to imagine you have at least two rooms dedicated just to handbag storage. I think I would be overwhelmed taking everything out to take pictures of it and then to put it all back. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lesliB

Love the your Elsie and how creative you were with strap


----------



## bonny_montana

mlag724 said:


> Now that you said had been a fashion designer, it's very easy to see. That's why you have such a splendid eye for all things beautifu. Congrats. I am in awe.


 

mlag724, Thank you so much again...For your kind compliments always.


----------



## bonny_montana

pixiejenna said:


> WOW your collection is totally insane! I don't think I've ever seen so much LV in one spot. My head is spinning at the thought of how to store all of your bags. I'd have to imagine you have at least two rooms dedicated just to handbag storage. I think I would be overwhelmed taking everything out to take pictures of it and then to put it all back. Thanks for sharing.


 

 pixiejenna. Many thanks!I was overwhelmed when I did those pictures too, but it sort of helps me match things up when I do the pictures too. Acts as a good reference guide


----------



## bonny_montana

lesliB said:


> Love the your Elsie and how creative you were with strap


 
lesliB, Thank you so much...and yes I love that extra strap on it too


----------



## bonny_montana

Bvlgari "Chandra"  
Steel grey soft matt and metallic spotted python 
Got this yesterday and absolutely love this bag!!!


----------



## bonny_montana

jujubexlove said:


> WOW. I just went through all 30 pages of this thread and I am absolutely speechless  ! There are no words to describe your collection! Especially love your Louis collection (your luggage is TDF!) and your black & white Balenciaga heels!
> 
> p.s. your little doggie is sooo cute!!


 

jujubexlove, Thank you so much, I really appreciate your lovely message


----------



## lily25

In love with this lovely grey python B! It looks amazing!


----------



## bonny_montana

lily25 said:


> In love with this lovely grey python B! It looks amazing!


 

Hello dear N, Thank you! It is really a lovely bag and so soft, fell in love with it as soon as I saw it!

Take care and chat soon


----------



## bonny_montana

few more to update....Chanel and Prada coming up soon.
Thank you for stopping by!


----------



## bonny_montana

I found these Chanel's at a bag sale function I went to recently
it's a place where Ladies recycle their authentic designer bags, shoes
and costume jewelry...
They hold it in a lovely private club and so I was asked by a friend who knows I am bag crazy...Was an interesting and fun evening!

Chanel Mademoiselle Kelly and Chanel twist lock purse/ clutch


----------



## bonny_montana




----------



## bonny_montana

Prada framed bag....I love this style of bags.


----------



## bonny_montana

Uterque top handle bag


----------



## ezkiel11

nice collection


----------



## Myblackbag

Nice collection~


----------



## Crazyinlv

bonny_montana said:


> few pics of my work in progress walk in...still loads to do in here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> before I used to have all the shoes plied up in their boxes so now taking them out and displaying them would make it a lot easier to access them.


 The Girl with the pearl earing LOVE IT!!

Ok your collection is not so bad either


----------



## TeddyLV

Beautiful collection


----------



## bonny_montana

ezkiel11 said:


> nice collection


 

ezkiel11, thank you


----------



## bonny_montana

Myblackbag said:


> Nice collection~


 

 Myblackbag, thank you


----------



## bonny_montana

Crazyinlv said:


> The Girl with the pearl earing LOVE IT!!
> 
> Ok your collection is not so bad either


 
Crazyinlv, Thank you, I love the Girl with the pearl earring! watched 
a movie about her and how this painting came about...was quite a sad story.


----------



## bonny_montana

TeddyLV said:


> Beautiful collection


 
TeddyLV, Thank you


----------



## bonny_montana

So, a few months ago I ordered a bag that was coming out soon, and got the phone call to pick up yesterday....
The New Collection Louis Vuitton Eden (bordeux) PM
I loved it as soon as I saw a picture of it and asked in the "ID this LV thread" but no one knew of it. 
So I went to Louis Vuitton and asked my SA and (showed him the picture I had..)
he said it was not yet launched and would put me up for an order...So here it is...
My Eden in Bordeux...also saw the MM in Caramel ordered the MM too 
but not launched till 2012 so they are ordering that for me too!
And of course I saw another beauty and came home with both!!!


----------



## bonny_montana

Louis Vuitton Eden (Bordeaux) PM


----------



## bonny_montana

And the Louis Vuitton Bergamo MM...This comes in 3 sizes
the PM, MM and GM


----------



## baglady925

wow wow wow...love love love!!


----------



## cuppacake

nice collection u have there


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

Love the new lv


----------



## madeleineannie

AMAZING COLLECTION! my god! i am beyond jealous and so impressed!
well done girl!!
i notice you have the olympe stratus, i really want this bag!
i was wondering if you think it is good/durable/if you like it in general? and any gripes about it! oh and also the strap thing, how its braided, does that make it annoying/does it fall off your shoulder?

thank you!!
xxx


----------



## puccipucci

I'm speachless!!!!!!


----------



## Iamtassy

great !! and I really love your Alma MM Amarante. wanna have one


----------



## Luxinlex

Totally awesome collection! Viewing all 32 pages was sheer delight!


----------



## Serina

WOW! Your collection is my dream!!! But may i ask you: why have you chosen to but two of the same bag sometimes?


----------



## bonny_montana

baglady925 said:


> wow wow wow...love love love!!


 

baglady925, thank you


----------



## bonny_montana

cuppacake said:


> nice collection u have there


 

cuppacake, thank you!


----------



## bonny_montana

LV-PRADAfanatic said:


> Love the new lv


 

 LV-PRADAfanatic, Thank you, I love them too


----------



## bonny_montana

madeleineannie said:


> AMAZING COLLECTION! my god! i am beyond jealous and so impressed!
> well done girl!!
> i notice you have the olympe stratus, i really want this bag!
> i was wondering if you think it is good/durable/if you like it in general? and any gripes about it! oh and also the strap thing, how its braided, does that make it annoying/does it fall off your shoulder?
> 
> thank you!!
> xxx


 
madeleineannie, Thank you for your lovely comments
It is a beautiful bag!!! I love it, BUT you are right asking about the handles...hmmmm...Yes it does make it annoying and one of them falls off my shoulder so I tend to use just one one my shoulder with the other hanging lol...they are so puffy they just don't stay up together lol!!!
I still love it though and am trying to get another one in the other colour.
Hope this helps you with deciding on getting it.


----------



## bonny_montana

puccipucci said:


> I'm speachless!!!!!!


 
puccipucci, Thank you for dropping by!


----------



## bonny_montana

Iamtassy said:


> great !! and I really love your Alma MM Amarante. wanna have one


 

 Iamtassy, thank you, and you should have one, they are so elegant.


----------



## bonny_montana

Luxinlex said:


> Totally awesome collection! Viewing all 32 pages was sheer delight!


 

Luxinlex, Thank you and so glad you enjoyed my bags


----------



## bonny_montana

Serina said:


> WOW! Your collection is my dream!!! But may i ask you: why have you chosen to but two of the same bag sometimes?


 

Serina, Thank you!

Very observant.., was wondering if anyone would ask me this...
I am really crazy about bags and shoes as you may already tell...
So I am always looking for them...
Sometimes; I really love a bag or a pair of shoes or a shirt or a blouse....I tend to buy the same thing x2 cos I love it! 
for eg...
I had 3 alma Voyages.... The 1st...  I searched for it for a very looong time...I was even going to Special Order it...
Then I found 1 on ebay and paid a lot for it. (was so excited to finally find it!)
While browsing months later I found another one for next to nothing in price...so I bought that one too...
The 3rd one came up and my daughter had been asking for 1 of mine..so I bought that one too... 
I ended up keeping 2 of them and giving my daughter the 3rd

I know it may seem odd lol but if I really love something getting 2 of them just makes sense...
incase it gets ruined..in case I lose it...could come up with so many whys... 
I guess I am just obssessed lol


----------



## Serina

bonny_montana said:


> Serina, Thank you!
> 
> Very observant.., was wondering if anyone would ask me this...
> I am really crazy about bags and shoes as you may already tell...
> So I am always looking for them...
> Sometimes; I really love a bag or a pair of shoes or a shirt or a blouse....I tend to buy the same thing x2 cos I love it!
> for eg...
> I had 3 alma Voyages.... The 1st... I searched for it for a very looong time...I was even going to Special Order it...
> Then I found 1 on ebay and paid a lot for it. (was so excited to finally find it!)
> While browsing months later I found another one for next to nothing in price...so I bought that one too...
> The 3rd one came up and my daughter had been asking for 1 of mine..so I bought that one too...
> I ended up keeping 2 of them and giving my daughter the 3rd
> 
> I know it may seem odd lol but if I really love something getting 2 of them just makes sense...
> incase it gets ruined..in case I lose it...could come up with so many whys...
> I guess I am just obssessed lol


 
Youve definately made some lovely choises! Truely! I could copy your collection and be completely bag-satisfied... almost.... if I threw some extra vernis in... After all were all slightly compulsive in this forum.:giggles:


----------



## Sukey<3

Wow! Biggest collection I've ever seen! I think it could be used as a reference library! 

I love how your collection includes a lot of quirky pieces! Love the vintage stuff, and that Chanel one is very interesting! Did you use it as an evening bag? I also love your car plate clutch! Where did you get that from?

Love the hat box! I know you said you don't travel much, but which luggage piece do you use most?


----------



## zhouy101

bonny_montana said:


> lv yellow alma



love it!!!!!!!


----------



## zhouy101

bonny_montana said:


> bvlgari "chandra"
> steel grey soft matt and metallic spotted python
> got this yesterday and absolutely love this bag!!!



beautiful!!!!


----------



## LifeLoveLabels

I can't say that I've ever seen this much LV in one place..... with the exception of the LV store itself! WOW! I'd love to raid your closet!


----------



## LifeLoveLabels

I would eat Ramen Noodles for six months for your collection of bags, shoes and cuffs! I am new to this site and your collection is most enviable and deliciously chic. I couldn't find one item that I did not like! 

I can't imagine what it is like to have a closet with such a enormously beautiful selection. 

I stayed up until after midnight drooling over your collection and nearly short circuited my laptop!


----------



## meluvbag

bonny_montana said:


> Serina, Thank you!
> 
> Very observant.., was wondering if anyone would ask me this...
> I am really crazy about bags and shoes as you may already tell...
> So I am always looking for them...
> Sometimes; I really love a bag or a pair of shoes or a shirt or a blouse....I tend to buy the same thing x2 cos I love it!
> for eg...
> I had 3 alma Voyages.... The 1st...  I searched for it for a very looong time...I was even going to Special Order it...
> Then I found 1 on ebay and paid a lot for it. (was so excited to finally find it!)
> While browsing months later I found another one for next to nothing in price...so I bought that one too...
> The 3rd one came up and my daughter had been asking for 1 of mine..so I bought that one too...
> I ended up keeping 2 of them and giving my daughter the 3rd
> 
> I know it may seem odd lol but if I really love something getting 2 of them just makes sense...
> incase it gets ruined..in case I lose it...could come up with so many whys...
> I guess I am just obssessed lol


Gosh, I am exactly the same and have the same line of argument. i was starting to feel really guilty and bad about it. But what of a bag that you really like gets ruined! So I have back ups but only my favorites. They are usually the high maintenance ones..
But I feel that I can't tell my friends this. Is it nuts? LOL maybe or perhaps it add to me being the mystery of being a woman lol


----------



## Adlyn

Very impressive collection! Have you thought of taking a group photo of all your collections? I would LOVE to see that please ......


----------



## schouhansen

What an AMAZING collection!!!


----------



## bonny_montana

Serina said:


> Youve definately made some lovely choises! Truely! I could copy your collection and be completely bag-satisfied... almost.... if I threw some extra vernis in... After all were all slightly compulsive in this forum.:giggles:


 

 Serina, thank you! That is such a lovely compliment.
I really like the Vernis too, but find them a bit too high gloss
thus, just the 1 amarante


----------



## bonny_montana

Sukey<3 said:


> Wow! Biggest collection I've ever seen! I think it could be used as a reference library!
> 
> I love how your collection includes a lot of quirky pieces! Love the vintage stuff, and that Chanel one is very interesting! Did you use it as an evening bag? I also love your car plate clutch! Where did you get that from?
> 
> Love the hat box! I know you said you don't travel much, but which luggage piece do you use most?


 

Hello Sukey, Thank you !
The most used luggage  pieces are my ecole and my keepall's 
any excuse and I have those on hand lol


----------



## bonny_montana

zhouy101 said:


> love it!!!!!!!


 

zhouy,Thank you


----------



## bonny_montana

LifeLoveLabels said:


> I can't say that I've ever seen this much LV in one place..... with the exception of the LV store itself! WOW! I'd love to raid your closet!


 
Thank you LifeLoveLabels, You are most welcome at anytime!


----------



## bonny_montana

meluvbag said:


> Gosh, I am exactly the same and have the same line of argument. i was starting to feel really guilty and bad about it. But what of a bag that you really like gets ruined! So I have back ups but only my favorites. They are usually the high maintenance ones..
> But I feel that I can't tell my friends this. Is it nuts? LOL maybe or perhaps it add to me being the mystery of being a woman lol


 

 meluvbag, so glad we are just alike in this aspect...I was being to think I may have a switch wrong somewhere


----------



## bonny_montana

Adlyn said:


> Very impressive collection! Have you thought of taking a group photo of all your collections? I would LOVE to see that please ......


 

Adlyn, thank you....as for grouping them all together...hmmm, maybe one day, cos that will be alot of work!!! I have them everywhere and When I did it will the LV's, it was so much work taking them all out and photographing and then placing them all back...Would not be so keen to try it again with all my bags...but maybe one day...lol


----------



## bonny_montana

schouhansen said:


> What an AMAZING collection!!!


 

schouhansen, Thank you so much


----------



## Neebom

bonny_montana said:


> Alessandro Dell Acqua x 2
> bought this in black and they are so comfortable I got 2 more in
> different colours


Love your entire collection, but these shoes are very special!


----------



## Neebom

bonny_montana said:


> Dior Tote with Miu Miu flats


lol - AGAIN comps go out to your shoes! the flats (miu miu) are just ADORABLE!!! I LOVE THESE! Do you know the name?

PS, about your comment earlier regarding darker purses - I am totally on the same page as you....I too usually only get dark and mostly LV MONO - I was starting to feel the pressure to change it up - but I feel a lot better after reading your posts....


----------



## Neebom

bonny_montana said:


> Louis Vuitton olympe stratus PM LE


LOVES IT! So special and unique!!!


----------



## bonny_montana

Neebom said:


> lol - AGAIN comps go out to your shoes! the flats (miu miu) are just ADORABLE!!! I LOVE THESE! Do you know the name?
> 
> PS, about your comment earlier regarding darker purses - I am totally on the same page as you....I too usually only get dark and mostly LV MONO - I was starting to feel the pressure to change it up - but I feel a lot better after reading your posts....


 

Neebom, Thank you for your lovely comments....
yep!!! the darker the better most times lol and sorry don't now the name of the miu miu flats as have put my empty shoe boxes away in the loft and would be hard to reach this box to check.


----------



## bonny_montana

So did some pre christmas (treat myself) shopping
and got  few bits from different places.

also got a surprise invite to an LV cocktail party, which I am looking forward to!


Mulberry Piccadilly it is a very large bag.

Found this and my Chanel and the booties at a bag event I went to on Monday...


----------



## bonny_montana

Patrizia PEPE booties really lovely ankle booties


----------



## bonny_montana

and a Chanel bag for the beach...


----------



## bonny_montana

Then from Louis Vuitton....



























the Artsy....


----------



## bonny_montana

Finally 2 shoes from GianMarco Lorenzi and some Chanel perfumes from their Exclusifs Collection...
that's my haul....till January sales (I HOPE)





































I Will be away for a while... so here's wishing you all a very MERRY CHRISTMAS and an extremely BLESSED NEW YEAR!!!!! 2012!!!
Thank you for dropping by! Have a wonderful Holiday!!!!

:santawave::snowballs::xtree::rockettes::rockettes::rockettes:presents


----------



## tokuberry

AMAZING collection!!!! You can open up your own LV store from the looks of it!


----------



## Ahot

bonny_montana said:


> Group pic of some of them, more to come.
> 
> Bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Travel bags


your travel bags collection is to DIE for. Congrats on owning such a great one!


----------



## Ahot

bonny_montana said:


> few pics of my work in progress walk in...still loads to do in here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> before I used to have all the shoes plied up in their boxes so now taking them out and displaying them would make it a lot easier to access them.



 i went to bag heaven. Holly molly! Thanks so much for sharing! That closet of yours is tdf.


----------



## loverlicious29

OMG!!! im drooling over your collection!!!


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

i love your bag collection... i think i wrote before, but again OMG i love it!!!! what do you do, are you like married to bill gates or something  to get all those bags.... WOW... i actually officially bag envious of you !


----------



## feline_j15

WOW!!! I've never seen such a huge collection!  Love it!!!!


----------



## Iluvhellokitty

Wow! You have the ultimate collection! Love it!


----------



## PrincessBailey

Drool-worthy! Say, how long have you been collecting for?Any tips for this first-time Louis buyer?


----------



## springbaby

Amazing collection! Love all your travel pieces especially!


----------



## MelodyMc

OH MY GOODNESS!!! WOW!!  What an absolutely incredible collection you have!  How long did it take you to get such a collection, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## PurseXaXholic

WOW! Such a beautiful, lovely, huge collection!!


----------



## kimberlywy

I am speechless.


----------



## noonoo07

Awesome collection!  Keep the updates coming!!


----------



## NYC Glitz

WOWZA this is like shopping at an LV store! amazing!


----------



## Shoebaglady

I enjoyed every single photo in your collection thread! Thank you for sharing.  Your collection is incredible!


----------



## Hermesbebe

wow....speechless!!!


----------



## n_moviehouse

I love your collection..more more please


----------



## n_moviehouse

How is the artsy? They said the handle is uncomfortable.?


----------



## shontem

Absolutely incredible, your collection is amazing


----------



## ItsGeena

Wow... I think you have enough bags to open up your own Louis Vuitton boutique LOL.


----------



## Rainbow127

wow this is amazing, beautiful!


----------



## irreplaceableee

i just died and gone to handbag heaven! you are remarkably great taste! and i loveeeee everything about your LV collection!


----------



## CHANEL LOVER5

bonny_montana said:


>


love the bags on top of your closet!!


----------



## Leona Helmsley

Wow I just got done and I'm speechless..... 

You have to have the largest LV collection I've ever had the pleasure of witnessing. I officially deem you the "LV QUEEN DIVA". From your bags to your shoes you have a very beautiful diverse collection. I'm sure your DD stay's in full borrow mode. I bow down....lol

:urock:


----------



## MsT_26

Just plain WOW!!!  Drooling here...  ^_^


----------



## MegumiX

bonny_montana said:


> To be continued...



omg. you're a true LV fan  i think u have the biggest LV collection ever  feeling like u have every single thing LV ever made!! this is a true pleasure to see ur collection. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bowberts

That is a very nice collection!


----------



## Krazy4Bagz

OMG! It's like a fantasy dream come true.  I'm in awe!


----------



## Tropigal3

bonny_montana said:


> and a Chanel bag for the beach...


 

Chanel is my favorite and this one is so cute!  

Love your LV luggage as well!  Do you only collect them or do you use any of them for traveling?  I've always wondered because I'd be worried about theft.


----------



## ladylucas94

Very impressive and beautiful !


----------



## hilaryroxmasox




----------



## Jeannielsy

wow... you're Lv collection is so ...  *droolsss** congrats on your amazing treasure.


----------



## iammaryrose

bonny_montana said:


> Group pic of some of them, more to come.
> 
> Bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Travel bags




Wow


----------



## foodjunkie8

Simply amazing... I don't know what else to say!


----------



## eifitcon

Wow, the first two pages are to die for and everything else also looks amazing!


----------



## Glamouricious

Is it real? I'm in heaven!


----------



## mygivenchy

Truly heaven....wow


----------



## ms.bag_obsessed

Your collection is such an eye candy!


----------



## Smith97

Beautiful Collection


----------



## LVcouturex

Good God....your collection is outstanding! Adopt me?  xox


----------



## marie-lou

Wow! For a moment there I thought I was scrolling through the LV catalogue. This is a truly amazing collection, OP!!


----------



## Curlx

your collection is outta this world!
there are stores who don't have that much inventory!

really amazing...
and btw thank you for supporting the Austrian economy by buying frey wille and swarovski.


----------



## vuitton_gucci

WOAH! Its like your own LV store GORGEOUS 

Is that a large yorkie? So cute!


----------



## rueterral

this is not a collection, this is a store!


----------



## bonny_montana

So sorry I have been away for a while, busy with everyday life! Thank you all so so much for all the lovely compliments I have come back to! &#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56856; I have added a few more LV to my collection and will update soon, though I have calmed down a lot lol more shoes more bags coming up soon! Thanks again for all your lovely messages xxxxxx


----------



## GG1898

Nice collection!


----------



## gburgnicole

You have more coming?  Can't wait to see!  I can't believe you have room to store everything!


----------



## tokiesgirl6

What an amazing collection!  I thought I loved LV!  Awesome bags!  I am drooling over your hard cases...one day when I grow up!  LOL!


----------



## MyInBag

nygrl said:


> Wow!!!  LOVE your suitcases!  They remind me of something you might find in your grandmother's attic but they're filled with all kinds of treasures and vintage finds!  I've always wanted one of those


I agree NYgirl. The suitcases look very vintage and take you back to your grandmother's attic, front porch and beautiful gardens - all in one trip!


----------



## minimimii

Amazing collection! You can open your own store


----------



## jules 8

Amazing collection! I hope mine grows like that


----------



## Emme83

It looks as if you walked into a LV store and said "I will take everything!!!" 

I remember a few years back when I was totally obsessed with wanting the Luella bag in pink!!!


----------



## BagLVer4Life

You have alot of good looking LV classics. Great collection!


----------



## CoachChris

Can we play at your house???


----------



## MyInBag

Lol


----------



## AltheaBags

You are the Louis Vuitton Princess *w*


----------



## jamay

what a great collection of LV's


----------



## Gremlin

Great collection 
You've got more bags than an LV factory.


----------



## BabieFat

this is insane


----------



## victoria427

Your purse collection reminds me of my Aunts! Love it!


----------



## DolceMummy

Amazing


----------



## fluffybb

Great collection!!!


----------



## JLkitty

Amazing collection!!!


----------



## luvluv

Holy cheese on a cracker, you are in shoe-bag heaven and I am riding on your coat tails to get a taste! LOOOVE YOUR BAGS AND SHOES!!!!


----------



## Remy1995

WOW LOVE IT! Stunning Collectionnnnnnnn


----------



## happywife18

I love love love your bag collection! Thank you for sharing. I'm in bag heaven right now even if I only saw the photos. Happy New Year to you!


----------



## DolceMummy

I'm in love.


----------



## stylelove

Inspiring! I am in love! How do you organize them all?


----------



## brainstorm

Yes, please show us how you store, organize and display everything!


----------



## smarts

Beautiful collection!


----------



## RACHAELLP

You have an amazing collection!


----------



## pammers

Your OCD is OMG!!  You go girl!!


----------



## Serva1

Read all 39 pages and after the display of the LV collection I thought this i it, what an amazing collection of classic Monogram, but then the bags kept coming and coming and I was totally  want more and more!!! I especially loved your photos with handbags and shoes and the fact that very often they were of a different label but tastfully go together. You are a good stylist when it comes to combine a bag with a pair of shoes. My favourite LV is the medium sized Alma (have it in vernis blanc corail and nomade caramel) and looking through your n e v e r e n d i n g collection I saw handbags I never seen before. The labels I know but the styles were completely new for me. The fur Gucci is beautiful!   Thank you for all the pics of your expanding family...


----------



## mimisora63

Your collection is amazing! Words cannot describe.


----------



## Mizwoochic

bonny_montana said:


>


What an amazing collection!  Just beautiful!!!


----------



## MsBusyBee

Wow. Congrats on your collection


----------



## MauiWowie

Is that a pochette twin I see? I have the exact same purse. &#128522;


----------



## girlhasbags

I am speechless! There are no words for that collection. WOW!!! How long has it taken you to amass that heavenly group?


----------



## ShannQ

You could open a shop! I would love just ONE of the biggest suit cases. Your dog's face is so funny one the one picture, like it's saying "WOW!!!" hahaha


----------



## tannersheppard

My jaw, too. On the floor. 
Those steamer trucks are fantastic! Love the yorkie helping you out, too!


----------



## klusz

Amazing! Love Love Love!!!


----------



## peepsprincess

Your Louis Vuitton collection is fabulous.


----------



## mrsmadz902

How do u remember what you have?!  Stunning!


----------



## Wilsom04

Absolutely stunning!!!!!!! Bravo


----------



## ElSeaPea

A.M.A.Z.I.N.G!!!

OMG your collection is impeccable!

Absolutely gorgeous collection. 

#diedandgonetoheaven.


----------



## CielMiel

oh wow thats a lotta bags @_@


----------



## Fiery_di

Where do you store them all???  Seriously??

I think this has to be the most fabulous, awesome, stunning, craziest bag collection Ive ever seen!!  :O


----------



## Tambyistherajah

Thank you for posting some pics of your wardrobe, I was wondering where you stored all your gorgeous bags, you have a huge collection!


----------



## Sami Handbags

I loved going through all your pics. Thank you so much for taking all that time to share your lovely pieces with us. I hope you are well....and have time to update soon!


----------



## Tiffany11

bonny_montana said:


> Firstly, my Louis Vuitton Collection, My Pride and Joy.
> 
> Hard cases: Suitcases, Hat box and Vanity Case


Beautiful!!!


----------



## Tiffany11

Does anyone insure their bags? Advice please..


----------



## Purse_angel

WOW you have the LV stockroom in your closet


----------



## greenbags

Wow what an amazing collection you have...love all of your almas!!


----------



## wien

What a amazing collection!!!


----------



## Nico_79

Your collection is AMAZING! Can I live in your closet for a day??


----------



## jujuuu

Wow! Awesome colllection!! so..much..mono


----------



## aussiechic

This was intense. Your LV collection is enviable and you have a very eclectic and lovely assortment if other bags. I hurts my Bain to think of the cost, time and storage facilities lol also depresses me that I am yet to own my first haha go girl!


----------



## ek93

Wow that is probably one of the biggest LV collection's I've seen!


----------



## lolo0deh

oh wow!! every single LV that has ever been made XD


----------



## Genette

A treasure chest of LVs!


----------



## mishwicked

In love with all your Louis Vuitton luggage! That orange Alma is to die for.


----------



## Cons game

Bravo lady!!!! You have an amazing collection you had me at the LV hard cases lol!!! Do you own a Pegase rolling carryon? I may have missed it if you have one. Thanks for sharing and again your collection is fabulous.


----------



## AVogue

bonny_montana said:


> LV YELLOW ALMA


 

Love this one!  Such a unique color!


----------



## missarewa

Wow! This is beyond awesome! You have many lovely pieces!


----------



## fairchild119

Love your LV suitcases and that yellow Alma is beautiful.


----------



## bonny_montana

Been away for a while, and I am now a proud grandma! Thank you all so much for your amazing and lovely, lovely compliments! I truly appreciate you all! Thank YOU!&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## bonny_montana

my granddaughter and I &#128158;&#128158;


----------



## bonny_montana

me myself and hermes scarf


----------



## bonny_montana

Louis Vuitton and Cavalli shoes


----------



## bonny_montana

Celine shoes with Louis Vuitton bag


----------



## bonny_montana

Cavalli shoes with Louis Vuitton neverfull


----------



## bonny_montana

Chanel bag with Julian Hakes shoes


----------



## bonny_montana

Louis Vuitton epi ORANGE


----------



## bonny_montana

louis vuitton board game


----------



## bonny_montana

Some of my shoes


----------



## bonny_montana

louis vuitton and versace shoes


----------



## bonny_montana

casadei shoes


----------



## bonny_montana

reds LOUIS VUITTON


----------



## bonny_montana

casadei booties


----------



## bonny_montana

lv with gucci


----------



## bonny_montana

lorenzi


----------



## bonny_montana

casadei


----------



## bonny_montana

tom ford


----------



## bonny_montana

Dolce and Gabbana


----------



## bonny_montana

balmain


----------



## bonny_montana

maison martin margiela


----------



## bonny_montana

casadei


----------



## bonny_montana

versace


----------



## bonny_montana

Closet of shoes


----------



## bonny_montana

John Galliano leather studded jacket


----------



## bonny_montana

zanotti boots


----------



## bonny_montana

lv rolling suitcase


----------



## bonny_montana

lv and Sergio Rossi


----------



## bonny_montana

Tom Ford Make Up


----------



## bonny_montana

Tom Ford Private Blend Perfume my favourites


----------



## bonny_montana

Louis Vuitton Epi Maleherbes


----------



## bonny_montana

LV and Michael Kors


----------



## bonny_montana

Dolce and GABBANA with Balenciaga Shoes


----------



## bonny_montana

Fendi and Louboutins


----------



## bonny_montana

LV (Sharon Stone)


----------



## bonny_montana

Chanel and Dior


----------



## bonny_montana

Jimmy Choo and Valentino Shoes


----------



## Katiesmama

Your granddaughter is so beautiful!!!   Congratulations, Bonny.    And I have to say, I have never seen so many shoes.   Stunning collection.


----------



## bonny_montana

Katiesmama said:


> Your granddaughter is so beautiful!!!   Congratulations, Bonny.    And I have to say, I have never seen so many shoes.   Stunning collection.



Thank you so much! Yes Milanna is a gift from God and we are delighted with her!!&#10084;&#10084;&#128591;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## Hungry Hippo

You have the most amazing collection. I can only dream of one day having a collection just a fraction as amazing as yours! Love that you have such a range of designers and vintage as well as new! Your Louis Vuitton board game is just fab! Do you ever play it?
However the most special part of this whole thread was your granddaughter. She is absolutely beautiful. Congratulations!


----------

